# Vidalia Onion Dip



## kathrynn (Feb 3, 2013)

Ingredients

3 cups freshly shredded cheese (I use 1.5 cups mild cheddar and 1.5 cups mozzarella but you can use all cheddar if you like)
 
4 ounces cream cheese, cubed
 
2-3 small Vidalia or other sweet yellow onion, diced
 
1/2 cup mayonnaise
 
 
Instructions

Serve with corn chips or crackers.

Place cubed cream cheese in large mixing bowl and microwave for about thirty seconds, just until soft.
Add diced onion, cheeses, and mayo to mixing bowl with cream cheese. Stir to combine.
Spoon into greased 1.5 baking dish (8x8 works fine)
Bake at 375 for 25-30 minutes, or until bubbly and lightly browned on top.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh man that looks great!

Gonna save this one to try later.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks real good, Kat!

I'm in the process of making some onion dip here.


~Martin


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 3, 2013)

Ours is going in the oven in about an hour! Have king cake rising in it now.


----------



## netbbq (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotta love mardi gras season...miss my time in mobile.  Why is your significant other wearing a TN hat?


----------



## bear55 (Feb 3, 2013)

Kathryn

Thats looks so good and it's easy to make as well.  A winner all the way around!


----------



## akbecky1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks great, can't wait to try it out on a few guests. Thanks Kathryn!


----------



## go4abliss (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks soo good! Well when you mention it I forgot to ask you for the recipe. Thanks for sharing going to make this this weekend.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 15, 2013)

It was really good.  I liked it hot and then later once it got cold.  I liked the taste with Fritos the best.


----------



## disco (Feb 15, 2013)

That is so delicious looking. Thanks for posting it.

Disco


----------

